# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 10 and 55 gallon Planted Tank!!



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok im new to planted tanks dont have CO2 YET LOL so im using low to moderate light plants. Eventually once I get the hnag of things I want to get into pressurized CO2 anyways here is what I have so far hope you enjoy..and for som reason they look better in life than in pictures lol!!
















Still have a fake plant or 2 in it but they will be gone soon..was wondering if anyone would know I good plant that would grow in Low light conditions that kinda covers the gravel in tanks? Any comments or suggestion are welcome!!

[This message was edited by Pisidan on Thu January 29 2004 at 06:49 AM.]


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok im new to planted tanks dont have CO2 YET LOL so im using low to moderate light plants. Eventually once I get the hnag of things I want to get into pressurized CO2 anyways here is what I have so far hope you enjoy..and for som reason they look better in life than in pictures lol!!
















Still have a fake plant or 2 in it but they will be gone soon..was wondering if anyone would know I good plant that would grow in Low light conditions that kinda covers the gravel in tanks? Any comments or suggestion are welcome!!

[This message was edited by Pisidan on Thu January 29 2004 at 06:49 AM.]


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How many watts per gallon do you have? Most ground covers need moderate to high lighting. One good low light plant is Hornwort(coontail)which is rootless so you can use it as a floating plant or attach it to the subtrate intill it takes hold.


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

Both tanks are 2 watts per gallon..I have currently in 55 gallon 1 Big Anubis Hornwort pennywort watersprite Java Fern..and in the 10 gallon Hornwort Watersprite a dwarf Anubis and pennywort along with some Java fern!!!Im more looking for graound cover in my 10 gallon than my 55 gallon!!!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

What kind of lighting is it? NO? PC? Any reflectors?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3-5 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.9
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok my 55 gallon is 3 48 inch t12 40 watt Plant and Aquarium phillip bulbs and my 10 is 2 CF 11 watt with reflector bulbs


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With 2 WPG I would try dwarf Sagittaria & Chain sword plant for a ground cover. I have also seen water wisteria used as a ground cover by just laying it on its side on the substarte and attaching it with a plant weight until it takes root.


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanxs alot for the info I will definetly look into those!!


----------

